# solchermaßen



## thorwald34

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht wie ich diesen Satz übersetzen kann, vor allem dieser "solchermassen". Jemand könnte mir helfen?

.... Dabei meint man, dass dem sochermassen Begabten die Kunst des Redens schon in die Wiege gelegt worden sei, ......

..mein Versuch:

...Además se opina, que el "tal" dotado ya lleva de nacimiento el arte del discurso, ....

danke,


----------



## chlapec

"Con ello se quiere decir que a un tal talento el arte del discurso ya le viene desde la cuna/desde el nacimiento (es innato, vaya)"


----------



## thorwald34

...lo que no entiendo es ese "solchermassen", es decir cómo traducirlo en español. "solch-" se traduce como "tal" pero "solchermass-" ¿tiene algún matiz diferente?, no lo encuentro ni el diccionario.
Gracias


----------



## chlapec

thorwald34 said:


> ...lo que no entiendo es ese "solchermassen", es decir cómo traducirlo en español. "solch-" se traduce como "tal" pero "solchermass-" ¿tiene algún matiz diferente?, no lo encuentro ni el diccionario.
> Gracias


 
De tal magnitud.

Viene de messen, medir, y sirve de sufijo para muchas palabras, por ejemplo: gewissermassen: en cierta medida.


----------



## thorwald34

Danke schön chlapec


----------



## chlapec

Nichts zu danken.


----------

